# Recommendations please



## JeffS (Jan 21, 2009)

Being relatively new to listening to classical music on a regular basis, I am constantly in search of different styles for different moods. One piece that I have been particularly fond of is Symphony 10 by Shostakovich. I am especially interested in the second movement and have been searching for something similar in velocity and technicality. I was wondering if anyone has recommendations of similar styled pieces for me...


----------



## Habib (Jan 29, 2009)

Try Bartok, particularly his Concerto for Orchestra or his three Piano Concertos (particularly No. 2). The Miraculous Mandarin is also very intense. Prokofiev also composed excellent symphonies, he was perhaps second only to Shostakovich in this genre for his time. Try his symphony No. 3, that has a scherzo movement which is similar in intensity to the Shostakovich movement you mention. I also like his Symphony No. 5, although (in parts) its a more laid back work - but it does have a very tense slow movement. Vaughan Williams' Symphony No. 4 also has some very loud, intense and technical passages (particularly for the brass). That's all I can think of at this stage but I'll get back to you here if I come up with something else.


----------



## JeffS (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions Habib! Very much appreciated.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I read in a CD note that the second movement of Shostakovich's Symphony No. 10 was actually a portrait of Josef Stalin. I think the music expresses the element of destruction in the man's character very well.


----------

